# Weathering Pygmy



## SweetBabyPayne (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok, well I was attempting to sell a two pygmy bucks and have not have very much luck. A friend called and was asking about one; however, they wanted it to be weathered. So my question is this, they are about 3 months old, is it to late to still weather them? I would be rubber banding them. I would apply place the rubber band in iodine for about 30 minutes to an hour prior to help with any infections that may occur. I was just curious what everyone thought. 

Thanks for your information.
Jeremy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

3 months should be Ok...as long as you can get the rubber band around them....I denut at 3 months..... with my boers...don't want to cut them to soon... because I have made a terrible mistake on cutting one.... that I shouldn't of and you can't take it back... 
they do just fine.... and are much bigger that the pygmy....

what I do is ...give them their Cd&t shot and a banamine shot.... it helps with any swelling and pain.... :wink:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

What Pam said. I just did one yesterday -- sometimes it's hard to get the testicles through a smaller bander -- you sort of have to get the band around the sac, then squeeze each testicle through one at a time, but it'll work.

Hope that wasn't too graphic! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> What Pam said. I just did one yesterday -- sometimes it's hard to get the testicles through a smaller bander -- you sort of have to get the band around the sac, then squeeze each testicle through one at a time, but it'll work.
> 
> Hope that wasn't too graphic! LOL


 :wink: :shocked: :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> what I do is ...give them their Cd&t shot and a banamine shot.... it helps with any swelling and pain.... :wink:


Had my vet do it for a almost a year old Angora no problem with a regular bander. If you can get one testi and then the other thru you are good. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Forgot to put the :thumb: below the quote! I agree with Pam and the CD&T and if you can Banamine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Banding at 3 months is the same as banding earlier....just that the goods are a bit bigger.
I do make sure they have their initial CD/T dose at least a week before I band and after it's done, I spray the entire area with Blue kote.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

3 months is just fine for banding, as long as the band fits over the testicles fine. :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I never do my goats before 3 months. He will be fine. I do the Banamine also.


----------

